# Couture rear bumper/ground effect?



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if anyone still has this? They use to be all over eBay but now the rear cant be found. It's the best looking aftermarket rear bumper IMHO.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[FONT=&quot][h=4]Couture 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Couture RS Look Rear Lip Under Spoiler Air Dam - 1 Piece
[/h][/FONT]


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thanks! :th_dblthumb2:A bit more pricey than I remember.


----------

